# Stock head unit audio out



## andytt11 (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm looking for some help adding a audio output to my stock 2016 Cruze LS. I have some reactive lights that I would like to add, but I need a audio out from the radio. I have seen the LOC's but I am unaware if this will work. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## andytt11 (Jan 18, 2017)

No knowledge from anyone?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

LOC's?


----------



## andytt11 (Jan 18, 2017)

Line out converter. I assume this would work in my case, but like I said I am unsure. I just need a way to get the signal from the radio to a 3.5 mm headphone jack.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The only outputs documented are speaker outputs. An LOC would work - as long as it doesn't have a load resistor to "replace" the speakers.


----------



## andytt11 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ok, thanks.


----------

